# More Cheese I can`t stop...



## roller (Sep 26, 2012)

Smoked up some more cheese last night..Different kinda but did do some Colby and Mild Cheddar also..Thanks for looking.













food2 006.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 26, 2012


















food2 007.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 26, 2012


















food2 008.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 26, 2012


















food2 009.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 26, 2012


















food2 010.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 26, 2012


















food2 013.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 26, 2012


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 26, 2012)

Smoking cheese is fun aint it. When i lived up in PA i had like 60 lbs of smoked cheese.

Nice batch there.


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 26, 2012)

Roller,

I think you got the hang of it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






al


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice, I gotta talk Trish into doing more...already got her hooked on Jarlsberg , it's now time to expand.


----------



## roller (Sep 26, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice, I gotta talk Trish into doing more...already got her hooked on Jarlsberg , it's now time to expand.


Oh Yes !


TennSmoker said:


> Roller,
> 
> I think you got the hang of it...
> 
> ...


Working on it ...


nepas said:


> Smoking cheese is fun aint it. When i lived up in PA i had like 60 lbs of smoked cheese.
> 
> Nice batch there.


I can understand that !!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 26, 2012)

You are hooked!!! Jarlsberg is good, and the Queso Fresco I love smoked. Curious to find out about the Dubliner, I have 2 blocks of it.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking good man - awesome smoke


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 27, 2012)

Man that looks like fun.

Great Job

Need more details

AMNS?


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals. I can`t wait to taste it...Sqwib I just used Todd`s little pellet smoker with Hickory pellets and COLD smoked the cheese for 2.5hrs. My temp did get to around 95* a couple of times because I did this one at 8pm and it was still warm out. I had the Colby a little to close it the AMNPS because it was a little darker than the rest..Its a fun thing to smoke when you are between smokes that take more preparation..


SQWIB said:


> Man that looks like fun.
> 
> Great Job
> 
> ...





fpnmf said:


> Looking good!!





Scarbelly said:


> Looking good man - awesome smoke





SmokinHusker said:


> You are hooked!!! Jarlsberg is good, and the Queso Fresco I love smoked. Curious to find out about the Dubliner, I have 2 blocks of it.


----------



## farmer 3691 (Sep 28, 2012)

i work at a cheese plant, and i love smoking cheese


----------



## driedstick (Sep 29, 2012)

Loooks gooooooood roller I just found some habanaro cheese the other day and smoked it cant wait to taste it I wish I could find some Horshradish cheese I think that would be good also = these make great basket gofts at xmas time


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Loooks gooooooood roller I just found some habanaro cheese the other day and smoked it cant wait to taste it I wish I could find some Horshradish cheese I think that would be good also = these make great basket gofts at xmas time


Thanks...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2012)

Roller, morning....  Nice assortment of cheese....  Looks really good....  I didn't know it got cold enough in La. to smoke cheese ...   I'm glad it does.....   and now I know.....


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2012)

Great Job Roller!!

A man can never have enough smoked cheese!!!


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Great Job Roller!!
> 
> A man can never have enough smoked cheese!!!


I think that I have gone over board Todd..


DaveOmak said:


> Roller, morning....  Nice assortment of cheese....  Looks really good....  I didn't know it got cold enough in La. to smoke cheese ...   I'm glad it does.....   and now I know.....


Yes Dave we do have our share of winters also and I sure am glad..


----------

